# India to overtake China as world's fastest growing large economy



## Vikrant

I guess creation of ghost towns is not a great idea. 

---

India to overtake China as world s fastest growing large economy - Jan. 21 2015


----------



## Moonglow

China blew their load on Thai hookers....


----------



## ScienceRocks

Investing in infrastructure, science, r&d and education = a winner!


----------



## Indofred

Another BRICS country doing very well.
Bad news for the Dollar.


----------



## Jroc

Vikrant said:


> I guess creation of ghost towns is not a great idea.
> 
> ---
> 
> India to overtake China as world s fastest growing large economy - Jan. 21 2015




Centralize communists dictatorships equal no trickle down effect.... The poor stay very poor. the wealthy get wealthier, but there's not enough of them to fill those buildings


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Indofred said:


> Another BRICS country doing very well.
> Bad news for the Dollar.


 
The dollar is at multi-year highs against most major currencies, why would this be bad for the dollar?


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> Another BRICS country doing very well.
> Bad news for the Dollar.



India and U.S. are moving closer to each other. Barack Obama is in India at the moment. He is a chief guest of honor for India's Republic Day parade. Both India and the U.S. are signing some major deals that involve nuclear reactors (for electricity), joint production of high-tech items, joint investment in alternative energy sources, civilian business deals and so on. This is going to strengthen dollar not weaken it.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another BRICS country doing very well.
> Bad news for the Dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India and U.S. are moving closer to each other. Barack Obama is in India at the moment. He is a chief guest of honor for India's Republic Day parade. Both India and the U.S. are signing some major deals that involve nuclear reactors (for electricity), joint production of high-tech items, joint investment in alternative energy sources, civilian business deals and so on. This is going to strengthen dollar not weaken it.
Click to expand...


Look up India and Iran's trade.


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another BRICS country doing very well.
> Bad news for the Dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India and U.S. are moving closer to each other. Barack Obama is in India at the moment. He is a chief guest of honor for India's Republic Day parade. Both India and the U.S. are signing some major deals that involve nuclear reactors (for electricity), joint production of high-tech items, joint investment in alternative energy sources, civilian business deals and so on. This is going to strengthen dollar not weaken it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look up India and Iran's trade.
Click to expand...


What is the volume of trade between India and Iran? You don't have to but it will be great if you can provide some data.


----------



## Vikrant

It’s been a long time coming, but India is now growing faster than China.

India’s third quarter GDP — which calculates October to December output — rose 7.5% on the year, compared to 7.3% in China. This follows 8.2% growth in the second quarter and 6.5% in the first, bringing year-to-date growth to 7.4%. By comparison, the Chinese economy is expected to grow by 7.1% this calendar year.

...

India Growth Now Beats China - Forbes


----------



## Vikrant

...

India has done fantastically, so much so that we have been taking some profits off the table. Valuations for some shares are now stretched, but the country is a great “buy and hold” investment. Unlike in China, the Indian government leaves companies to get on with it, so there is more chance for investors to make money.

...

 Buy India and avoid China Hugh Young gives his top tips to play Asia - Telegraph


----------



## Politico

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another BRICS country doing very well.
> Bad news for the Dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dollar is at multi-year highs against most major currencies, why would this be bad for the dollar?
Click to expand...

It is bad in the eyes of Ledtytoons who have no idea how currencies work.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Vikrant said:


> I guess creation of ghost towns is not a great idea.
> 
> ---
> 
> India to overtake China as world s fastest growing large economy - Jan. 21 2015



India: no population control
China: population control


----------



## RoshanNair

Delta4Embassy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess creation of ghost towns is not a great idea.
> 
> ---
> 
> India to overtake China as world s fastest growing large economy - Jan. 21 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India: no population control
> China: population control
Click to expand...


China's "population control" is an infringement of inalienable civil liberties. I'd rather India not go down that road and instead focus on educating the rural, illiterate masses about family planning.


----------



## Vikrant

...

China's GDP growth in 2014 was 7.5% - the slowest pace in 24 years, which represents a new trend of slower growth that has worried investors and businesses.

Even Beijing has shown public concern, which is notable for a government that is usually secretive about such things. Chinese Premier Li Keqiang told China's first parliamentary meeting of 2015 that the growth target for 2015 will be 7%, while stressing some of the country's structural issues.

"Deep-seated problems in the country's economic development are becoming more obvious. The difficulties we are facing this year could be bigger than last year. The new year is a crucial year for deepening all-round reforms," he said.

One of the most important problems is corruption. Senior officials in Beijing have vowed to tackle corruption and some of the largest companies in China, such as Sinopec (NYSE:SHI), have been publicly called out and told to clean up their act.

India Vs. China - Which Will Grow Faster Seeking Alpha


----------



## Vikrant

NEW DELHI: The Indian economy, whose size is $2 trillion as of now, is poised to overtake the combined GDP of Japan and Germany in the next four years on the back of recent policy reforms and improved business confidence in the country, IMF chief Christine Lagarde said today.

"Indeed, a brighter future is being forged right before your eyes. By 2019, the economy will more than double in size compared to 2009. When adjusting for differences in purchase prices between economies, India .. 

Read more at:
India s GDP will be bigger than Japan Germany combined in 4 years IMF - The Economic Times


----------



## Vikrant

The Asian Development Bank also agrees, India is outpacing China.






The Asian Development Bank became the latest big global organization to shift its economic output forecasts to show India outpacing China this year.

In its Asian Development Outlook 2015, the Manila-based multilateral lender predicts India’s gross domestic product will expand 7.8% in the fiscal year that starts next month. That is well above the ADB’s expectation of 7.2% GDP growth in China this calendar year.

India’s zoom past China to become the world’s fastest-growing big economy is largely due to recent radical revisions in how it calculates GDP figures, but it also shows how China is slowing just as the South Asian nation seems to be gaining momentum.

“India is expected to grow faster than the People’s Republic of China in the next few years,” said ADB chief economist Shang-Jin Wei. “The government’s pro-investment attitude, improvements in the fiscal and current-account deficits and some forward movement on resolving structural bottlenecks have helped improve the business climate and make India attractive again to both domestic and foreign investors.”

The ADB report predicts that India will increase its lead over China next year, expanding 8.2% while China’s output grows 7%.

Despite the report’s optimism about India, its forecast was below New Delhi’s official GDP-growth projection of between 8.1% and 8.5% for the year ending March 31, 2016.

...

The Asian Development Bank Agrees India Is Outpacing China - India Real Time - WSJ


----------



## Vikrant

In the graph (check below) Indian rupee can be counted amongst the outperformers. Indian rupee has only depreciated by 1% but if it was not for $35 billion purchases in the spot markets and some more through the forward market, rupee would have appreciated instead of depreciating. Indian economy is an interesting mix of many drivers. On one hand, there are people in rural and urban areas who derive their livelihood from production and mining of commodities and processing of same and on the other there are vast populations whose livelihood is not directly dependent on commodity prices. At the same time, lower oil prices help the government to lower its deficit and country to export less of foreign currency. This interesting mix in the economy has enabled India to stand out in this commodity carnage. We also need to thank the central bank, who after a decade or so has refocused on maintaining a healthy spread of interest rates over retail inflation (a real return on savings for the capital saver). High real rates and strong control over money supply has made Rupee an interesting bet. Add to that the singular focus of RBI to destroy any sign of volatility. Would not the world, awash with artificial liquidity and running out of sensible risk adjusted investible assets, gun for such a “slum-dunk” trade.

US dollar vs rest Indian rupee amongst the outperformers The Financial Express


----------



## Vikrant

How seriously will China's economic slowdown affect the global economy? Stock markets around the world, including India's, have reacted with deep panic.

China's GDP growth in 2015-16 could dip to as low as five per cent - the lowest in decades. The yuan has so far fallen by less than four per cent but the housing and banking bubble in China could drive it down further. The Shanghai Composite index continued to skid on Tuesday (August 25), falling below the crucial 3,000 mark.

With Chinese demand slowing, steel, cement, auto and other Indian exports could face a domino effect as China cuts down on imports. The governor of the Reserve Bank of India (RBI), Dr Raghuram Rajan, is not a naturally grim man. But his prescription for the Indian economy has often been grim. However, after Monday's global stock market crash, he said India was in "a good condition" compared to other economies. He added that the RBI would not hesitate to defend a falling rupee.

Dr Rajan, chief economist at the International Monetary Fund from 2003 to 2007, made his global reputation by predicting the financial meltdown of 2008. To turn adversity into opportunity, both the RBI and the finance ministry must now think out of the box. India's economy, as finance minister Arun Jaitley said on Black Monday, remains robust. Tax collections are up 37 per cent and industrial production is rising steadily. Cheaper global commodity prices will help reduce input costs of finished Indian products though a weak rupee will neutralise some of that advantage.

Dr Rajan's term, which ends in September 2016, has been controversial. His singleminded focus has been to control inflation. By keeping monetary policy tight and interest rates high, Dr Rajan has squeezed consumer inflation down to below four per cent and wholesale inflation into negative territory: (-) four per cent.

The RBI has cut rates thrice in the past year by a parsimonious 25 basis points (0.25 per cent) each. That's clearly too little, too late. An impetus to Indian GDP growth needs at least two factors: one, more corporate investment; and two, higher consumer consumption.

Lower interest rates would cut corporate debt and interest outgo. Company profits would rise. Corporate investment across sectors - from infrastructure to health - would increase sharply, setting off a virtuous cycle of economic growth.

Simultaneously, lower interest rates would cut EMIs on home, car, scooter, tractor and consumer loans, putting more money into peoples' hands. Consumption would get a boost. Fast moving consumer goods (FMCG) companies complain of subdued demand. The automotive industry too has shown slow growth. Lower interest rates would catalyse demand across urban and rural India.

Once consumer demand picks up though, some economists warn, inflation could again rise. Not, however, if the supply-side is taken care of - ie, increased output in manufacturing and services following lower corporate debt and interest outgo. Lower interest rates would strengthen company balance sheets, enabling them to borrow from banks (which are shortly to be recapitalised). A combination of higher consumer demand and increased corporate investment will lead to a spike in manufacturing and get the economy back to an eight per cent growth trajectory.

Moody's has lowered its India growth forecast to seven per cent from the earlier 7.5 per cent. It cities uncertain global conditions and lack of economic reforms. By pursuing a more balanced monetary policy that places equal importance on controlling inflation and spurring economic growth, India can escape a deflationary cycle - low inflation, low growth - which Japan and much of Europe are battling.

The United States Federal Reserve has used low interest rates for several years to spur growth and jobs, create new manufacturing assets and keep inflation down. As a result, the US economy today is in the best shape it has been in seven years - low unemployment, steady GDP growth and moderate inflation.

Obviously, with the dollar as the world's reserve currency the US can print money at will. However, the Federal Reserve has consistently shown toughness, flexibility and pragmatism in getting the US economy back on its feet after the financial meltdown of 2008.

India's foreign exchange reserves are at a comfortable $355 billion, covering nine months of imports. Companies with dollar debt, however, will face a crunch: the rupee has depreciated by 13.9 per cent against the dollar in 2015-16. This makes lower interest rates to cut corporate debt even more imperative.

This is a crucial time for the Indian economy. With exports falling for eight consecutive months, largely due to global demand contraction, the trade deficit has remained stubbornly over $100 billion. Oil prices are trending below $40 per barrel. Once extra Iranian crude (an estimated 5,00,000 barrels per day) comes into the market following the gradual withdrawal of Western sanctions, oil prices could remain at these depressed levels for at least two years till global demand increases.

...

India's Chinese takeaway: Turning adversity into opportunity


----------



## Vikrant

...

Taking a look at India, Indian stocks have been exhibiting contrasting behavior relative to other stock markets for some time now. In fact, the correlation between MSCI Emerging Markets 891800, -1.60%  and MSCI India INDA, -3.36%  has been -0.05 for the past year. Furthermore, the correlation of MSCI India with MSCI US has been only -0.11. This negative correlation between Indian stocks and other major global markets provides investors a very good diversification benefit.

While Indian stocks have fallen by 9% this year due partly to the plummeting Chinese equity markets, Indian companies have withstood the slowing global economic environment extremely well compared to other emerging markets. For example, the MSCI Emerging Markets index has dropped around 27% during the same period.

The slowdown in China has resulted in the collapse of commodity prices, and this slowdown has adversely impacted commodity-exporting countries such as Brazil and Russia. The MSCI Brazil and MSCI Russia are down by 53% and 40% respectively over the last 12 months.

The Chinese meltdown has also affected emerging economies like Korea and Taiwan that are dependent on exports to Chinese consumers. The MSCI Korea and MSCI Taiwan are down by 30% and 22% respectively over the last 12 months. Finally, the depreciation of the yuan has raised doubts on emerging economies who compete with Chinese exports.

Meanwhile, India is heavily dependent on imported commodities, with crude oil accounting for about 34% and gold and silver comprising 12% of the total imports. India imports 80% of its oil, and if the price of oil CLV5, -2.10%  continues to decline, a fall of one dollar per barrel saves the country around $40 billion.

We estimate that if crude oil drops by $10 a barrel, India’s trade deficit will contract by 0.5% and its fiscal deficit will contract by approximately 0.1% of gross domestic product. Hence, falling commodity prices are a blessing for India, resulting in lower inflation and leading to lower interest rates.

Government initiatives like “Make in India” will encourage foreign companies to manufacture their products in India by nurturing innovation, developing skills and providing strong legal intellectual property protection. This initiative is boosting the manufacturing sector and growth of homegrown innovative companies like Flipkart, SnapDeal and Ola Cabs and provides incentives for foreign investors.

Considering these ongoing developments, consumer confidence has elevated to a new level, and has increased the buying power of Indian consumers. Clearly the growth story of India is a reality.

Japanese brokerage Nomura has projected Indian GDP growth at 8% in fiscal year 2016 while retaining its target for the Sensex 1, -2.18%  at 33,500 by December.

The head of the Indian central bank, Gov. Raghuram Rajan, has stated that with currency reserves of over $380 billion, India is well equipped to support the value of the rupee USDINR, +0.8847%  . The fall in commodity prices, especially oil, has helped India get inflation down to 3.8% from the crippling double-digit inflation levels in 2013.

Investors who would like to participate in India’s exponential growth might consider: iShares MSCI India ETF INDA, -3.60%   , which tracks the MSCI India Index; Market Vectors India Small-Cap ETF SCIF, -4.21%  , which tracks the most liquid small-cap stocks; and Wisdom Tree India Earnings Fund EPI, -4.00%  , which tracks the stocks of profitable Indian companies.

In conclusion, the Indian economy has showcased its strength and resilience to face the global economic weakness with its strong contrasting behavior during the Chinese market meltdown.

India, with its high GDP growth, reassuring macroeconomic factors, and billion-plus consumers, can provide the world an economic strength that is well-equipped to not only surpass China’s GDP growth but also boost the global economy.

As investors flee China, they should consider India


----------



## David_42

I will be watching how this plays out.


----------



## Vikrant

India’s growth rate is set to further outstrip China’s in 2016 with the gap between the two economies expected to widen to over 1%, a new report from the International Monetary Fund (IMF) stated on Tuesday.

The IMF’s latest World Economic Outlook (WEO) report projects that India will grow at a rate of 7.5% while China’s economic growth will further drop to 6.3% next year from this year’s 6.8%. The South Asian nation’s economy, the report says, will “benefit from recent policy reforms, a consequent pickup in investment, and lower commodity prices.”

The global growth rate, meanwhile, is expected to be lower than it was in 2014, and less than that forecast in the World Economic Outlook in July, with the IMF projecting it at 3.1%.

The latest figures come soon after other recent economic surveys placed India in a highly favorable economic position, with a report from the Financial Times revealing it had surpassed both China and the U.S. as the world’s top destination for greenfield foreign investment, and a simultaneous 16-place jump in the World Economic Forum’s global rankings for competitiveness.

India's Growth Will Further Surpass China's in 2016: IMF


----------



## Vikrant

*Why India's Tortoise May Beat China's Hare*

...

In part because of China’s faltering, the debate today has shifted to the progress of Indian economic reform and how in the years ahead the trajectory of India’s economy will stack up against China’s.  Of course the heightened attention recently given by the business media to India in no small way has been propelled by the political ascent in May 2014 of Narendra Modi as Prime Minister, who is seemingly intent on ushering in a watershed of modern economic reforms aimed at enhancing the country’s business environment and developing the nation’s infrastructure.

...

Why India's Tortoise May Beat China's Hare


----------



## Vikrant

*India's economy outpaces China; RBI seen holding rates*

India's economic growth picked up in July-September, outpacing China on improving domestic demand and manufacturing activity, and the acceleration could persuade the country's central bank to keep interest rates unchanged at its Tuesday meeting.

The Reserve Bank of India (RBI) is expected to hold rates steady after a sharper-than-expected 50 basis point cut at its last meeting, as it looks to control price rises ahead of a tighter 2016 inflation target.

Asia's third-largest economy expanded by a 7.4 percent annual rate in the second quarter of the 2015/16 financial year that ends in March, compared with 7 percent in April-June, the Statistics Ministry said on Monday.

China reported annual growth of 6.9 percent for the three months ended Sept. 30.

...

India's economy outpaces China; RBI seen holding rates


----------



## Vikrant

...

Could this be India's year to shine?

With China's growth targets in doubt, India will stand out for being the only economy in the world to expand more than 7 per cent, according to surveys of Bloomberg economists. China, on the other hand, is enduring the slowest growth in a quarter century and is forecast to expand 6.5 per cent this year.

While many of 2016's economic underachievers will cluster in Latin America and Europe, we now look to Asia and Africa as the motor for global growth this year, accounting for 12 of the 20 best performers. The largest of these - China, India and Indonesia - combined make up more than 17 per cent of global gross domestic product and 40 per cent of the world's population.

...

Business News, Economy, Finance & ASX Market News


----------



## Jroc

Vikrant said:


> ...
> 
> Could this be India's year to shine?
> 
> With China's growth targets in doubt, India will stand out for being the only economy in the world to expand more than 7 per cent, according to surveys of Bloomberg economists. China, on the other hand, is enduring the slowest growth in a quarter century and is forecast to expand 6.5 per cent this year.
> 
> While many of 2016's economic underachievers will cluster in Latin America and Europe, we now look to Asia and Africa as the motor for global growth this year, accounting for 12 of the 20 best performers. The largest of these - China, India and Indonesia - combined make up more than 17 per cent of global gross domestic product and 40 per cent of the world's population.
> 
> ...
> 
> Business News, Economy, Finance & ASX Market News





*India and Israel's Secret Love Affair*











> The Indo-Israeli defense relationship is once again in focus following BenjaminNetanyahu's "sky is the limit" comment after meeting Narendra Modi in New York back in September—and especially after the signing of the long-delayed$144 million deal on Barak I missiles in October. Another milestone was crossed in November when New Delhi and Tel Aviv successfully tested the Barak 8 anti-missile system—a joint project developing an aerial defense system for naval vessels. Moreover, since Modi took power this summer, New Delhi has purchased a whopping $662 million worth of Israeli arms.



India and Israel's Secret Love Affair


Israel-India strategic ties are no longer a secret - Diplomacy and Defense


----------



## Jroc

*Israel-India Strategic Ties Are *

*No Longer a Secret*

*



*[/FONT]

*Cooperation between the two nations was ramped up over a decade ago, but the Indian government preferred to keep a low profile, until now.*



> Indian press outlets reported on Monday that Haryana – located just northwest of Dehli – would be initiating micro-irrigation projects based on Israeli expertise at 14 sites throughout the state over the course of 2016. Haryana Agriculture Minister Om Prakash Dhankar emphasized how the project would help provide sufficient water supplies for farmers, so that even those at “the tail-end of canals” do not face any difficulties, the Tribune News Service reported.
> 
> “At present, farmers make arrangements for irrigating their fields, but it is the responsibility of the state to ensure water supply to every field,” Dhankar said, according to the report. “The micro-irrigation scheme has changed the fate of agriculture in Israel, hence it will be launched in Haryana, as well.”






Israel-India strategic ties are no longer a secret - Diplomacy and Defense


----------



## Vikrant

Jroc

You should have started a new thread. I do not think those news items are relevant for this thread.


----------



## Vikrant

NEW DELHI: India is a land of opportunities among BRICS nations but lack of knowledge about various compliance requirements seem to be posing a challenge to the corporates here, say experts.

 In recent times, stricter regulatory framework and disclosure requirements have been put in place as part of the efforts to ensure protect investor interest, increased transparency and make India a more easier place for doing business.

 Describing India as a "land of opportunities", a seni .. 


Read more at:
India a land of opportunities among BRICS countries: Experts - The Economic Times


----------



## Jroc

Vikrant said:


> Jroc
> 
> You should have started a new thread. I do not think those news items are relevant for this thread.



The Indian economy includes increased trade with Israel


----------



## irosie91

Jroc said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc
> 
> You should have started a new thread. I do not think those news items are relevant for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian economy includes increased trade with Israel
Click to expand...



the china,  India,   Israel,    situation  is unstable and unpredictable because of
the agenda of the  AXIS ------of which CHINA is a member


----------



## Jroc

irosie91 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc
> 
> You should have started a new thread. I do not think those news items are relevant for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian economy includes increased trade with Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the china,  India,   Israel,    situation  is unstable and unpredictable because of
> the agenda of the  AXIS ------of which CHINA is a member
Click to expand...



the world is unstable generally. So whats your point? The U.S. Israel relationship is unstable because of this pathetic, leftist, president. Indian's agenda is not China's agenda anyways


----------



## irosie91

Jroc said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc
> 
> You should have started a new thread. I do not think those news items are relevant for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian economy includes increased trade with Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the china,  India,   Israel,    situation  is unstable and unpredictable because of
> the agenda of the  AXIS ------of which CHINA is a member
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the world is unstable generally. So whats your point? The U.S. Israel relationship is unstable because of this pathetic, leftist, president. Indian's agenda is not China's agenda anyways
Click to expand...


I think I was commenting on India's position.   Of course china's agenda IS not
consistent with that of india------in fact it is inimical to India's -------position AND
India is not at all interested in the IMPERIALISM of the Axis powers.   IMHO---
if Modi imagines that he is going to RIDE on the coattails of the POWERFUL 
AXIS------he is going to end up ------something like  MUSSOLINI


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc
> 
> You should have started a new thread. I do not think those news items are relevant for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian economy includes increased trade with Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the china,  India,   Israel,    situation  is unstable and unpredictable because of
> the agenda of the  AXIS ------of which CHINA is a member
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the world is unstable generally. So whats your point? The U.S. Israel relationship is unstable because of this pathetic, leftist, president. Indian's agenda is not China's agenda anyways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I was commenting on India's position.   Of course china's agenda IS not
> consistent with that of india------in fact it is inimical to India's -------position AND
> India is not at all interested in the IMPERIALISM of the Axis powers.   IMHO---
> if Modi imagines that he is going to RIDE on the coattails of the POWERFUL
> AXIS------he is going to end up ------something like  MUSSOLINI
Click to expand...


You should worry about Israel and where it will end up riding on the coattails of IS and other extremists in the region.


----------



## Jroc

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc
> 
> You should have started a new thread. I do not think those news items are relevant for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian economy includes increased trade with Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the china,  India,   Israel,    situation  is unstable and unpredictable because of
> the agenda of the  AXIS ------of which CHINA is a member
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the world is unstable generally. So whats your point? The U.S. Israel relationship is unstable because of this pathetic, leftist, president. Indian's agenda is not China's agenda anyways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I was commenting on India's position.   Of course china's agenda IS not
> consistent with that of india------in fact it is inimical to India's -------position AND
> India is not at all interested in the IMPERIALISM of the Axis powers.   IMHO---
> if Modi imagines that he is going to RIDE on the coattails of the POWERFUL
> AXIS------he is going to end up ------something like  MUSSOLINI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should worry about Israel and where it will end up riding on the coattails of IS and other extremists in the region.
Click to expand...




Indian has their own muslim nutjob problem


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc
> 
> You should have started a new thread. I do not think those news items are relevant for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian economy includes increased trade with Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the china,  India,   Israel,    situation  is unstable and unpredictable because of
> the agenda of the  AXIS ------of which CHINA is a member
Click to expand...


oh gee-----VIC-----apologist for the  IRANIAN AGENDA------decided to endorse anything negative about china.       I got news,  VIC-----china and Iran are ALLIES----both hate hindooooos  -----


----------



## Vikrant

...

He forecast that India's economy could grow by as much as 9% a year, given the right conditions.

Official figures show that GDP grew by 7.4% in the quarter ended September 30.

"Our real potential is 1% to 1.5% over and above that," said Jaitley.

India, which is now outpacing China, was held back in 2015 by damaging monsoons and a slowdown in some sectors, including the steel industry.

But, on the flip side, the country has benefited from a sharp drop in global oil prices, which has helped the government reduce costly fuel subsidies.

...

India primed for 9% growth, says finance minister


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc
> 
> You should have started a new thread. I do not think those news items are relevant for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian economy includes increased trade with Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the china,  India,   Israel,    situation  is unstable and unpredictable because of
> the agenda of the  AXIS ------of which CHINA is a member
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee-----VIC-----apologist for the  IRANIAN AGENDA------decided to endorse anything negative about china.       I got news,  VIC-----china and Iran are ALLIES----both hate hindooooos  -----
Click to expand...


Everybody is entitled to their hate. As long as they know that if they act on those hates, there will be price to pay.


----------



## Jroc

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc
> 
> You should have started a new thread. I do not think those news items are relevant for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian economy includes increased trade with Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the china,  India,   Israel,    situation  is unstable and unpredictable because of
> the agenda of the  AXIS ------of which CHINA is a member
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee-----VIC-----apologist for the  IRANIAN AGENDA------decided to endorse anything negative about china.       I got news,  VIC-----china and Iran are ALLIES----both hate hindooooos  -----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody is entitled to their hate. As long as they know that if they act on those hates, there will be price to pay.
Click to expand...



Muslim fascism isn't local, it's worldwide. Israel and India will be working together to fight it. China also has muslim nutjob problems..there's lots of muslim nutjobs in the world


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> ...
> 
> He forecast that India's economy could grow by as much as 9% a year, given the right conditions.
> 
> Official figures show that GDP grew by 7.4% in the quarter ended September 30.
> 
> "Our real potential is 1% to 1.5% over and above that," said Jaitley.
> 
> India, which is now outpacing China, was held back in 2015 by damaging monsoons and a slowdown in some sectors, including the steel industry.
> 
> But, on the flip side, the country has benefited from a sharp drop in global oil prices, which has helped the government reduce costly fuel subsidies.
> 
> ...
> 
> India primed for 9% growth, says finance minister



I am delighted-------LONG LONG LONG ago I had a close friend  (college---medievial USA at that time)     He was  a Ph-d  candidate in----some engineering
technical stuff related to food industry-------nice kid from a really poor family in
MYSORE------He told me WAY BACK THEN-----"India has everything-----except
good organization" ------I believed it way back then    (see?    I am uhm...... kinda like  in league with the PROPHETS------or----at least I recognize stuff early on) 
AN ALLIANCE WITH THE AXIS POWERS WILL NOT HELP INDIA  <<< that's
my  "learned"  advice.    Feel free to pass it on the MODI   (poor innocent guy)


----------



## irosie91

Jroc said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc
> 
> You should have started a new thread. I do not think those news items are relevant for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian economy includes increased trade with Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the china,  India,   Israel,    situation  is unstable and unpredictable because of
> the agenda of the  AXIS ------of which CHINA is a member
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee-----VIC-----apologist for the  IRANIAN AGENDA------decided to endorse anything negative about china.       I got news,  VIC-----china and Iran are ALLIES----both hate hindooooos  -----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody is entitled to their hate. As long as they know that if they act on those hates, there will be price to pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim fascism isn't local, it's worldwide. Israel and India will be working together to fight it. China also has muslim nutjob problems..there's lots of muslim nutjobs in the world
Click to expand...



yes--the MUSLIM thing in China is ANOTHER complicating factor in the idiot alliances that are being forged now-------Syria,  Iran,   China, India    (  OY  !!!! )
If only Charlie Chaplin was still alive


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian economy includes increased trade with Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the china,  India,   Israel,    situation  is unstable and unpredictable because of
> the agenda of the  AXIS ------of which CHINA is a member
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee-----VIC-----apologist for the  IRANIAN AGENDA------decided to endorse anything negative about china.       I got news,  VIC-----china and Iran are ALLIES----both hate hindooooos  -----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody is entitled to their hate. As long as they know that if they act on those hates, there will be price to pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim fascism isn't local, it's worldwide. Israel and India will be working together to fight it. China also has muslim nutjob problems..there's lots of muslim nutjobs in the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes--the MUSLIM thing in China is ANOTHER complicating factor in the idiot alliances that are being forged now-------Syria,  Iran,   China, India    (  OY  !!!! )
> If only Charlie Chaplin was still alive
Click to expand...


You are an idiot with no knowledge of geopolitics if you think India is part of that alliance.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the china,  India,   Israel,    situation  is unstable and unpredictable because of
> the agenda of the  AXIS ------of which CHINA is a member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----VIC-----apologist for the  IRANIAN AGENDA------decided to endorse anything negative about china.       I got news,  VIC-----china and Iran are ALLIES----both hate hindooooos  -----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody is entitled to their hate. As long as they know that if they act on those hates, there will be price to pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim fascism isn't local, it's worldwide. Israel and India will be working together to fight it. China also has muslim nutjob problems..there's lots of muslim nutjobs in the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes--the MUSLIM thing in China is ANOTHER complicating factor in the idiot alliances that are being forged now-------Syria,  Iran,   China, India    (  OY  !!!! )
> If only Charlie Chaplin was still alive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot with no knowledge of geopolitics if you think India is part of that alliance.
Click to expand...


ok-----good of you to ADMIT  that the Syria, Iran, China  alliance exists-----thanks for FALLING into that one


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----VIC-----apologist for the  IRANIAN AGENDA------decided to endorse anything negative about china.       I got news,  VIC-----china and Iran are ALLIES----both hate hindooooos  -----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is entitled to their hate. As long as they know that if they act on those hates, there will be price to pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim fascism isn't local, it's worldwide. Israel and India will be working together to fight it. China also has muslim nutjob problems..there's lots of muslim nutjobs in the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes--the MUSLIM thing in China is ANOTHER complicating factor in the idiot alliances that are being forged now-------Syria,  Iran,   China, India    (  OY  !!!! )
> If only Charlie Chaplin was still alive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot with no knowledge of geopolitics if you think India is part of that alliance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok-----good of you to ADMIT  that the Syria, Iran, China  alliance exists-----thanks for FALLING into that one
Click to expand...


Alliance between China and Iran is not a secret. Everyone who has access to news papers knows about this alliance.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is entitled to their hate. As long as they know that if they act on those hates, there will be price to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim fascism isn't local, it's worldwide. Israel and India will be working together to fight it. China also has muslim nutjob problems..there's lots of muslim nutjobs in the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes--the MUSLIM thing in China is ANOTHER complicating factor in the idiot alliances that are being forged now-------Syria,  Iran,   China, India    (  OY  !!!! )
> If only Charlie Chaplin was still alive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot with no knowledge of geopolitics if you think India is part of that alliance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok-----good of you to ADMIT  that the Syria, Iran, China  alliance exists-----thanks for FALLING into that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alliance between China and Iran is not a secret. Everyone who has access to news papers knows about this alliance.
Click to expand...


Lots and lots of people DENY it-----right on this messageboard-----everytime I bring it up.    For the record----I consider Modi's bid to JOIN up -----ill advised.     That's all.


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim fascism isn't local, it's worldwide. Israel and India will be working together to fight it. China also has muslim nutjob problems..there's lots of muslim nutjobs in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes--the MUSLIM thing in China is ANOTHER complicating factor in the idiot alliances that are being forged now-------Syria,  Iran,   China, India    (  OY  !!!! )
> If only Charlie Chaplin was still alive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot with no knowledge of geopolitics if you think India is part of that alliance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok-----good of you to ADMIT  that the Syria, Iran, China  alliance exists-----thanks for FALLING into that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alliance between China and Iran is not a secret. Everyone who has access to news papers knows about this alliance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of people DENY it-----right on this messageboard-----everytime I bring it up.    For the record----I consider Modi's bid to JOIN up -----ill advised.     That's all.
Click to expand...


China has helped Iran on quite a few of its military projects. Not just Iran, even Saudis and Pakistanis have been equipped by Chinese weapons.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes--the MUSLIM thing in China is ANOTHER complicating factor in the idiot alliances that are being forged now-------Syria,  Iran,   China, India    (  OY  !!!! )
> If only Charlie Chaplin was still alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot with no knowledge of geopolitics if you think India is part of that alliance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok-----good of you to ADMIT  that the Syria, Iran, China  alliance exists-----thanks for FALLING into that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alliance between China and Iran is not a secret. Everyone who has access to news papers knows about this alliance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of people DENY it-----right on this messageboard-----everytime I bring it up.    For the record----I consider Modi's bid to JOIN up -----ill advised.     That's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China has helped Iran on quite a few of its military projects. Not just Iran, even Saudis and Pakistanis have been equipped by Chinese weapons.
Click to expand...


That's nice------I have some bits and pieces of kitchen equiptment made in China.  
and little communist slipper type shoes.     I do not consider myself ALLIED  with
china.  -------I have come to be very suspicious of the motives of china but will continue to use the shoes.   There could come a time when I will not buy  "made in
china"  items


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot with no knowledge of geopolitics if you think India is part of that alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok-----good of you to ADMIT  that the Syria, Iran, China  alliance exists-----thanks for FALLING into that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alliance between China and Iran is not a secret. Everyone who has access to news papers knows about this alliance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of people DENY it-----right on this messageboard-----everytime I bring it up.    For the record----I consider Modi's bid to JOIN up -----ill advised.     That's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China has helped Iran on quite a few of its military projects. Not just Iran, even Saudis and Pakistanis have been equipped by Chinese weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice------I have some bits and pieces of kitchen equiptment made in China.
> and little communist slipper type shoes.     I do not consider myself ALLIED  with
> china.  -------I have come to be very suspicious of the motives of china but will continue to use the shoes.   There could come a time when I will not buy  "made in
> china"  items
Click to expand...


That is not the point. The point is that China is not a friend of Israel or USA.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok-----good of you to ADMIT  that the Syria, Iran, China  alliance exists-----thanks for FALLING into that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance between China and Iran is not a secret. Everyone who has access to news papers knows about this alliance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of people DENY it-----right on this messageboard-----everytime I bring it up.    For the record----I consider Modi's bid to JOIN up -----ill advised.     That's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China has helped Iran on quite a few of its military projects. Not just Iran, even Saudis and Pakistanis have been equipped by Chinese weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice------I have some bits and pieces of kitchen equiptment made in China.
> and little communist slipper type shoes.     I do not consider myself ALLIED  with
> china.  -------I have come to be very suspicious of the motives of china but will continue to use the shoes.   There could come a time when I will not buy  "made in
> china"  items
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point. The point is that China is not a friend of Israel or USA.
Click to expand...


when did China become a friend of India?       I have no idea what the relationship is between Israel and China-------the USA is not in any kind of HOSTILE state with China at this time except for some tension over     MANUFACTURES ISLANDS
in the high seas that  China seems to claim as  "SOVEREIGN TERRITORY"-----
what an innovative idea !!!!


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance between China and Iran is not a secret. Everyone who has access to news papers knows about this alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of people DENY it-----right on this messageboard-----everytime I bring it up.    For the record----I consider Modi's bid to JOIN up -----ill advised.     That's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China has helped Iran on quite a few of its military projects. Not just Iran, even Saudis and Pakistanis have been equipped by Chinese weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice------I have some bits and pieces of kitchen equiptment made in China.
> and little communist slipper type shoes.     I do not consider myself ALLIED  with
> china.  -------I have come to be very suspicious of the motives of china but will continue to use the shoes.   There could come a time when I will not buy  "made in
> china"  items
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point. The point is that China is not a friend of Israel or USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did China become a friend of India?       I have no idea what the relationship is between Israel and China-------the USA is not in any kind of HOSTILE state with China at this time except for some tension over     MANUFACTURES ISLANDS
> in the high seas that  China seems to claim as  "SOVEREIGN TERRITORY"-----
> what an innovative idea !!!!
Click to expand...


You have obviously quite a bit to learn about geopolitics.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots and lots of people DENY it-----right on this messageboard-----everytime I bring it up.    For the record----I consider Modi's bid to JOIN up -----ill advised.     That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China has helped Iran on quite a few of its military projects. Not just Iran, even Saudis and Pakistanis have been equipped by Chinese weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice------I have some bits and pieces of kitchen equiptment made in China.
> and little communist slipper type shoes.     I do not consider myself ALLIED  with
> china.  -------I have come to be very suspicious of the motives of china but will continue to use the shoes.   There could come a time when I will not buy  "made in
> china"  items
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point. The point is that China is not a friend of Israel or USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when did China become a friend of India?       I have no idea what the relationship is between Israel and China-------the USA is not in any kind of HOSTILE state with China at this time except for some tension over     MANUFACTURED ISLANDS
> in the high seas that  China seems to claim as  "SOVEREIGN TERRITORY"-----
> what an innovative idea !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have obviously quite a bit to learn about geopolitics.
Click to expand...


to be sure-------I would like to be the first to CONGRATULATE     India and China on
their   RE-MARRIAGE -------I was not invited to the ceremony.       I DO HOPE that
this love fest will include some sort of reconciliation between  CHINA AND THE 
DALAI LAMA---


----------



## waltky

Chinese economy faltering...

*Troubled times ahead for China*
_Fri, Mar 25, 2016 - The state of China’s economy, and its impact on the country’s social and political stability, continues to figure prominently, even more so in the context of this month’s National People’s Congress (NPC) meeting._


> China’s economy has slowed down from its double-digit growth some years ago to just below 7 percent. There are even suggestions that real growth might be much lower, probably as low as half of that.  At about 7 percent though, China’s economy is doing much better than most other countries. However, there are serious problems emerging and some of them were acknowledged by Chinese Premier Li Keqiang in his annual state-of-the-nation report to the NPC.  For instance, talking of the economy in general, Li said in his report that: “Domestically, problems and risks that have been building up over the years are becoming more evident,” and as a result, “downward pressure on the economy is increasing.”
> 
> However, he maintained that, with appropriate adjustments, it would be possible for China to achieve an average annual growth rate of 6.5 percent in the next five years.  So what are these problems? A major problem is that over the years some crucial industries have built up overcapacity that is weighing down the general economy. For instance, there is now a glut of coal, cement, steel and other industrial commodities. Even as these industries have created high levels of pollution, their profits have declined and some are even losing money. These and other industrial enterprises would need to be overhauled or closed, leading to massive job losses, and it is already happening.  As Li said: “We will focus on addressing the overcapacity in the steel, coal and other industries facing difficulties. We will address the issue of ‘zombie enterprises’ proactively, yet prudently, by using measures such as mergers, reorganizations, debt restructurings and bankruptcy liquidations.”
> 
> In other words, the economy is set to undergo a severe shake-up and the resultant loss of jobs will no doubt cause social unrest.  The legitimacy of China’s political system is largely based on an implied contract between the regime and China’s masses, where its people abide by the Chinese Communist Party’s (CCP) monopoly on power in return for a progressive improvement in their economic conditions. The government is not unaware of the social problems that might arise from the loss of millions of jobs and is setting aside about US$15 billion to support laid-off workers. However, such economic disruptions are never easy and inevitably cause social unrest.
> 
> Already, protests are happening in some regions and industries — mining for instance — over job losses and unpaid wages. The scale and management of such unrest will be an important challenge for the political system. The economic turbulence recently experienced by China’s stock market, affecting millions of small investors earlier encouraged by the government to make good money through this seemingly ever-expanding channel, is another example of the general malaise. At the same time, its exports sector, once an important source of economic growth, has slowed down, which has also caused unemployment.
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right...

... dey got a lot o' catchin' up to do...

... dey prob'ly still ain't got dey's MTV yet.


----------



## Vikrant

Who is Alena Mulhern?


----------



## waltky

Chinese economy walkin' the tightrope...

*China's economic tightrope act*
_Fri, 15 Apr 2016 05:29:10 GMT (22 hours and 58 mins ago)
How will China manage the economic transition it has embarked on, asks Andrew Walker._


> Are the storm clouds gathering over the global economy once again - and are they blowing in from the East, more specifically from China?  There are certainly worries casting some gloom over the Spring Meetings of the International Monetary Fund and World Bank in Washington this week.  China's latest figures show the economy in the first quarter of the year expanding 6.7% from a year earlier. The slowdown continues. But the data do not give us any definitive answers to questions about how China is going to influence the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big issue is how will China manage the economic transition it has embarked on: a shift from a pattern of economic growth based on the rapid expansion of industrial output, exports and investment to one more driven by spending by Chinese consumers and growing service industries.  China is also engaged in a shift to growth that is slower than the average 10% per year of the past three decades. That figure is almost universally reckoned to be no longer sustainable.  But if the result is anything like the 6.5% minimum that the authorities are targeting for the next five years, it will still be pretty impressive by international standards.
> 
> Investment
> 
> It is also worth noting the extraordinary role played by investment - by the state and by business. Last year, according to data compiled by the IMF, investment was 43% of national income or GDP. Very few countries can, or would, want to match that.  It is a problem because such high rates of investment are bound to involve many specific projects that are not viable, especially in an economy that is slowing down anyway. That in turn would mean losses for the businesses concerned and for the investors and lenders who provide the finance.
> 
> The share of investment in GDP has started to decline - it used to be even higher - but it has further to go. That process and the wider slowdown are already making a mark on the rest of the world and will continue to do so.  A batch of IMF reports this week issued ahead of the Spring Meetings, on the general economic outlook, financial stability and government finances around the world, all show the impact of the Chinese slowdown.  The IMF's World Economic Outlook painted a picture of persistently disappointing performance after the Western financial crisis, a world economy that has failed to gather sufficient momentum to produce a really strong recovery - and China was part of that story.
> 
> *Risk*


----------

